# Transmission fluid questions



## Bmwx1803 (Jul 16, 2017)

So I'm going to be doing a transmission fluid change on my 14 cruze diesel in a few weeks and has about 75500 miles on it. Besides amsoil and the acdelco stuff. What other trans fluid can I use? Can I use mobile 1? Or any other brands? Just curious. Other wise I'm just going to order some amsoil for my baby's transmission! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Bmwx1803 said:


> So I'm going to be doing a transmission fluid change on my 14 cruze diesel in a few weeks and has about 75500 miles on it. Besides amsoil and the acdelco stuff. What other trans fluid can I use? Can I use mobile 1? Or any other brands? Just curious. Other wise I'm just going to order some amsoil for my baby's transmission! Any help would be appreciated!


I haven’t changed mine yet but plan to next month, As I recall it has an Aisin transmission and the spec is AW-1 if you look in the owners manual it will provid the specifications. Amsoil as I recall meets that spec for a reasonable price.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

You'll notice a world of difference in how your transmission responds after you do a full fluid exchange/flush (12 Qts.) with Amsoil.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I searched all over when I did mine. There is a Saab spec, a Toyota spec, and and a Ford spec. All those brands have used this Transmission. All were cheaper than the GM branded fluid. None were cheaper than Amsoil. I went with Amsoil. It made a huge improvement in the shifting on that car. Go with Amsoil and you'll be happy. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmwx1803 (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess that's what I'll be doing . Amsoil is what every one keeps saying to use so I will! Thanks y'all!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Bmwx1803 said:


> So I'm going to be doing a transmission fluid change on my 14 cruze diesel in a few weeks and has about 75500 miles on it. Besides amsoil and the acdelco stuff. What other trans fluid can I use? Can I use mobile 1? Or any other brands? Just curious. Other wise I'm just going to order some amsoil for my baby's transmission! Any help would be appreciated!


In case you haven’t seen this yet, VERY helpful DIY thread here

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I look forward to changing mine, last summer mine was shifting when cold kinda hard. Last several months it shifts fine. It will have about 65k when I change.


----------



## kitfox (Aug 6, 2014)

Valvoline Max life full synthetic transmission fluid also meets the spec's. It sells for around $18 a gallon at Wal-mart. This is what I purchased and I am planing on changing it this weekend.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I just used the Havoline stuff that said meets Dextron VI on the back for about 4 bucks a qt.. Works fine in the first 500 miles at least.. Much smoother shifting.


----------



## mbeers (Jul 27, 2016)

Interesting to read what others are using. I've always used AC Delco but thinking about changing next time I do a flush.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I used Pentosin ATF1 LV. Very affordable through Rock Auto, and Full Synthetic.

For the guys using Dextron VI fluid, be careful because that doesn't really meet the AW-1 spec.

I thought these things are dual clutch? (feels like it is). That Valvoline Maxlife fluid clearly says do not use in dual clutch transmissions.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

frankh said:


> I just used the Havoline stuff that said meets Dextron VI on the back for about 4 bucks a qt.. Works fine in the first 500 miles at least.. Much smoother shifting.


OP is asking about a CTD, inside the gen1 CTD forum. Your 2012 LT uses a different transmission with a different fluid requirement. 



BDCCruze said:


> For the guys using Dextron VI fluid, be careful because that doesn't really meet the AW-1 spec.


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Ls_mrqs (Oct 1, 2018)

The other fluid I've found that works and is cheaper than amsoil on Rockauto is the AISIN ATF-0WS, I wonder if this is possibly the same as the GM Fluid.


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

I used the oil that the manual says :

Screen Shot 2018-10-04 at 07.38.41

Rock Auto!!
Really restored the smooth operation again!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ls_mrqs said:


> The other fluid I've found that works and is cheaper than amsoil on Rockauto is the AISIN ATF-0WS, I wonder if this is possibly the same as the GM Fluid.


I was looking at using the Aisin fluid too, but I could never find a specific spec for it. They have several kinds. The closest information I could find is that it says the WS is for "fuel economic" vehicles or something. Nothing that says it meets AW-1. Now, if a company makes fluid that doesn't meet their own specs, that would be pretty crazy, I just like knowing for absolute certainty.


----------



## Ls_mrqs (Oct 1, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> I was looking at using the Aisin fluid too, but I could never find a specific spec for it. They have several kinds. The closest information I could find is that it says the WS is for "fuel economic" vehicles or something. Nothing that says it meets AW-1. Now, if a company makes fluid that doesn't meet their own specs, that would be pretty crazy, I just like knowing for absolute certainty.


So i found this fluid by actually calling a big Volvo parts distributor and looked up the fluid for multiple Volvo models with the TF-80SC (Af40-6) that also call for this Aw-1 spec. Knowing ACDelco/GM is re-branding the fluid they are using. I personally have not used this fluid yet, I want to do more research before attempting to use it but the fluid comes up with every time as a cross reference for JWS3324 the Volvo spec (AW-1) for this transmission. Aisin has a part look up tool and when you look up a car with this transmission (they don't have a Cruze diesel listed) that is the recommended fluid by Asisn maybe that is confirmation?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ls_mrqs said:


> So i found this fluid by actually calling a big Volvo parts distributor and looked up the fluid for multiple Volvo models with the TF-80SC (Af40-6) that also call for this Aw-1 spec. Knowing ACDelco/GM is re-branding the fluid they are using. I personally have not used this fluid yet, I want to do more research before attempting to use it but the fluid comes up with every time as a cross reference for JWS3324 the Volvo spec (AW-1) for this transmission. Aisin has a part look up tool and when you look up a car with this transmission (they don't have a Cruze diesel listed) that is the recommended fluid by Asisn maybe that is confirmation?


GM has also used this AF40-6 transmission in Buick Regal and Cadillac SRX. If you have a chance, maybe you can check them for a cross reference.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@*Ls_mrqs*

Well, here's your confirmation the ATF-0WS is the same fluid

ACDelco 10-4062 is the GM brand AW-1 fluid.

Cross reference 10-4062 on this: PartCat

Show it as ATF-0WS


----------



## Ls_mrqs (Oct 1, 2018)

Tomko said:


> GM has also used this AF40-6 transmission in Buick Regal and Cadillac SRX. If you have a chance, maybe you can check them for a cross reference.


Neither of those cars is on the Aisin part lookup tool. But I did look for them elsewhere and found that that the Buick Regal 2.0 Turbo & SRX 2.8 Turbo both use the same AW-1 fluid GM part #:19256039.


----------



## Ls_mrqs (Oct 1, 2018)

@BDCCruze I tried the 19256039 part number and nothing came up in Partcat, good thinking, Rockauto.com actually has the fluid.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ls_mrqs said:


> @BDCCruze I tried the 19256039 part number and nothing came up in Partcat, good thinking, Rockauto.com actually has the fluid.


You have to click on XREF (cross reference).


----------



## Ls_mrqs (Oct 1, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> You have to click on XREF (cross reference).


Sorry disregard I could not get that to work yesterday with the part number I was using... thanks again!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

One thing I've noticed is the car can be a bit jerky while at low speeds, maybe 35MPG, when it's cold. Cold as in within the first mile from home after it sat all night. Anyone else notice that?


----------

